# D12-500



## p_justin (Jan 18, 2010)

Will this box only work with the Swim system or will it work with the last model dish. Have a sneeky feeling I'm screwed. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, 
justin


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

It will work with an older dish just fine. There are no boxes that *only* work with SWM.


----------



## p_justin (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the response, do I need the b ban converter or something the box powers up and just gives me the directv signal and searching for signal. I won't even let me go the the menu of check the signal


----------



## p_justin (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry keyboard going wonky, it holds on the white directv screen and won't let me go to the setup of even the signal check screen any help there


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

You don't need a b-band converter. That is for HD, which the D12 is not. I don't know about that locked screen. When I have powered up boxes without a dish connected, the exit button usually works for me.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Try a Red Button Reset. Flip open the front panel, and press the red button. It sounds like maybe your D12 "forgot" that it's running on a SWiM system, and is looking for a traditional 13v/18v multiswitch.


----------

